# NAD Fender Princeton Reverb Fudge Brownie Reissue FSR



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I just recently noticed the amp sitting in the local L&M last week. They were all proud for having this limited edition FSR amp advertised for $1249. I looked at it; yeah it's cute. It may even be American made.

I did my homework through the week and found it could be had for $999 at Cosmo or Amazon.ca. They also seemed to be selling or sold out Stateside for $999 USD.

The reviews were also pretty good, including side by side comparisons with originals.

I had an American Special Tele on consignment at my luthier for 6 months which had a lot of interest, but no takers.

I talked with one of the sales reps about price matching. He checked out my claims and said OK. He told me that it just got plugged in yesterday and only had a few minutes of play time on it.

I asked what they would give me for my Tele? 

The answer was $600 plus tax value. That's $678, and I wanted $6-700 for that particular Tele. I said OK, and now I have that amp. It needs to be broken in big time. It has moments where it shines and then not so much; unless I roll off the guitar volume control, and then it sweetens up again. Besides break in, I need to learn the parameters.


I bought this to keep, so I'm not worried about resale.


My Tele was still laying at the counter and someone started to consider buying it. They thought the L&M asking price of $750 plus tax was great. Go figure.





















It sounds pretty sweet with my Strat and Deluxe Tele. Not much time to play it at the moment. It's my birthday and I am entertaining in about another half hour.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats. Princetons are awesome amps. Try putting the Treble at 6-7 and the Bass at 4. That's always a good start (for me) with Fenders.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! I have yet to try a princeton, but a former coworker has one of the new ones and it sounds lovely.

I bet they didn't think twice of "L&M $750" because it's L&M. Odd, I know.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Fender? What Fender? All I see is a gorgeous Maz18. 

Seriously, enjoy your new Princeton. Sharp looking and sounding amp.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never tried a Princeton either. Maybe I should try one. I'm liking those Rockett pedals you though!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!
&
and happy New *Amps* Day... the Tex and the PR.

You really know how to celebrate a birthday...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tone Chaser! Great score and well done. Enjoy that little beast!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I jammed with a guy that had an older Princeton, I've GASsed for one since.

Beautiful amp, congrats!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GWN! said:


> Fender? What Fender? All I see is a gorgeous Maz18.
> 
> Seriously, enjoy your new Princeton. Sharp looking and sounding amp.


What Maz 18? All I saw was the Pod!

TC, is that the standard Jensen speaker or something else in that one?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> What Maz 18? All I saw was the Pod!
> 
> TC, is that the standard Jensen speaker or something else in that one?


This has an Italian Jensen P10Q Alnico in it. I know that it is pretty stiff still and needs to break in more. It just has a punchy, articulate, clean and mean 10" tone that I can't get out of any 12" speaker that I own. I just finished an hour or so of noodling with the SG '50's Tribute, and the Strat with Lace pups.

I am starting to get the idea of what makes this amp shine and how it wants to be played.

I added a 12" cab with a Celestion G12H 30 Anniversary and it "Deluxe's" the flavour of the amp. The 10" alone shows great promise as it is breaking in. It is the 10" tone that has been missing for me since the '80's. I had both a 2-10" and a 4-10" Concert back then. It is no comparison to what a Concert is; the Princeton is it's own thing. It is something to mix things up when I get ear fatigue.

I also have a Relic Blues Jr. that I have not been able to part with. The sales rep at L&M thought that it would be too similar to the new Princeton, and I should consider a Deluxe. No way are they similar at all, in any way. The way they are built, breathe, behave, and sound. They are two distinct entities, (Relic vs. Princeton).

I appreciated the differences in all the equipment that I own. The Maz and GM3 are my most played amps, because they do what they do so well. I have had to attenuate both for them for home use, because I like to play them somewhat dimed, (more so the Maz). Time will tell how this new Fender fits in. The Princeton can get quite loud, but it tends to be the kind of amp where I choose to roll back the volume on the guitar, (much more than any other amp I own), to harness the tone it delivers.


----------

